# Who wants to dance with 300lbs of decent looking man!



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 1, 2011)

Hit, me, UP laydeez!!!!

This was recorded a while ago and I don't remember what for, but I figured I'd share it again.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 1, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hit, me, UP laydeez!!!!
> 
> This was recorded a while ago and I don't remember what for, but I figured I'd share it again.



my basement is flooded :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Nov 1, 2011)

Pants-off dance-off? Yes.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 1, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Pants-off dance-off? Yes.



Oh hell yeah I want to dance! COUNT ME IN!


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have been known to do an EXCELLENT truffle shuffle.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 1, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hit, me, UP laydeez!!!!
> 
> This was recorded a while ago and I don't remember what for, but I figured I'd share it again.



I don't know how to feel...I knew what this was going to be before I clicked on the link. My stalking skills are stronger than I thought.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL I can't see it for some reason but I'm going to take your word for it that you're the hawtness you dirty whore. Paco, take off your clothes and dance too. And if Whore-zay didn't take his clothes off in the link I can't see, it doesn't matter--still take your clothes off and dance. NOW!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 1, 2011)

OMG the link opened for me! Whore-zay this is MY FAVORITE video of you (except for Little Bird and when you ate Paco's snatch at a Taco Bell drive-thru and gave us a blow-by-blow commentary) 

Yes, I did say blow-by-blow. 


BLOW-BY-BLOW


----------



## Paquito (Nov 1, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> OMG the link opened for me! Whore-zay this is MY FAVORITE video of you (except for Little Bird and when you ate Paco's snatch at a Taco Bell drive-thru and gave us a blow-by-blow commentary)
> 
> Yes, I did say blow-by-blow.
> 
> ...



There's no love like dirt lip-on-dirt lip love.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 1, 2011)

Worse video ever!


Of course i'm kidding. Jose know that i'd hit it so hard, candy would spill from his belly like a broken pinata.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 2, 2011)

I could not take my eyes off those uneven towels.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 2, 2011)

Deanna said:


> I could not take my eyes off those uneven towels.



lol...me too.

Cute vid ..


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 2, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Of course i'm kidding. Jose know that i'd hit it so hard, candy would spill from his belly like a broken pinata.



My kinda trick or treatin'... Or just trickin'... Either way...


----------



## halcyon (Nov 2, 2011)

Cute vid! And i love your shirt!


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 2, 2011)

Damn you Hozay. I thought I answered all these confusing thoughts of experimentation back in my early 20's.:smitten:


----------



## Melian (Nov 2, 2011)

Hm...it was good, but could be fatter.


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 2, 2011)

Melian said:


> Hm...it was good, but could be fatter.



My geeky side wonders if you've got that sentence macroed to a F key


----------



## penguin (Nov 2, 2011)

Loved it! So where's part two?


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 2, 2011)

Encore!!!! Encore!!!!


----------



## Melian (Nov 2, 2011)

appleleafer said:


> My geeky side wonders if you've got that sentence macroed to a F key



Totally. Why spend time typing when you could be eating?


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 2, 2011)

Melian said:


> Totally. Why spend time typing when you could be eating?



Bumper sticker. Right there.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 2, 2011)

damn bro, where's your rhythm at?


----------



## Anjula (Nov 2, 2011)

There should be a questionmark in the thread title you attentional whore :*


----------



## Tad (Nov 2, 2011)

Anjula said:


> There should be a questionmark in the thread title you attentional whore :*



No, it is Who *, the first baseman, who wants to dance with him....

* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sShMA85pv8M (starts around a minute in)


----------



## Anjula (Nov 2, 2011)

Tad said:


> No, it is Who *, the first baseman, who wants to dance with him....
> 
> * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sShMA85pv8M (starts around a minute in)



Ok but stilla an attentional whore


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 2, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> damn bro, where's your rhythm at?



Hahaha, I thought about this too. This was recorded without any music, I just layered the music over top afterwards. 

Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 2, 2011)

I've seen both of your uh....moves. Hozay wins hands down IMO.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## FishCharming (Nov 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I've seen both of your uh....moves. Hozay wins hands down IMO.



and no innocent water bottles had to suffer in the making of jose's video!


----------



## Paquito (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 4, 2011)

Why did it take me so long to find this?


Thank god I was already pantless when I watched it! :wubu:



Haha. 

View attachment Picture 1295.gif


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I've seen both of your uh....moves. Hozay wins hands down IMO.



Not sure if you're referring to me, but I've never danced on camera, ever.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 4, 2011)

lol @ keyboard warriors acting tough.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 4, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Not sure if you're referring to me, but I've never danced on camera, ever.


I didn't use the word 'dance'.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I didn't use the word 'dance'.




so what moves have you seen?


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 4, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> so what moves have you seen?


Nothing that probably 20 other people haven't seen.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Nothing that probably 20 other people haven't seen.



wtf... Guess you can't trust anyone on here. Especially considering it was never stated that the piece in question wasn't for others eyes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 4, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> wtf... Guess you can't trust anyone on here. Especially considering it was never stated that the piece in question wasn't for others eyes.


This conversation is boring me much like your performance so you can have the last word.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> This conversation is boring me much like your performance so you can have the last word.



Well if you're talking about the video, it was sent to two people. Neither of those two people were given permission to share the video. One of the two people is playing with fire if she shared it.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 4, 2011)

theronin23 said:


>




Apparently invasion of privacy is hilarious.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Internet, dude. You put something out there, good luck dictating what happens to it.

I say this, speaking as someone who has had two different pictures stolen from various social networks and turned into memes, and had a picture used by the Westboro Baptist Church.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> Internet, dude. You put something out there, good luck dictating what happens to it.
> 
> I say this, speaking as someone who has had two different pictures stolen from various social networks and turned into memes, and had a picture used by the Westboro Baptist Church.



yeah these were privately transferred. I can understand if I posted in a public setting but these were private. The Westboro Baptist thing is kind of awesome since those people deserve a special place in hell (or whatever the equivalent is that really exists, if anything)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> yeah these were privately transferred. I can understand if I posted in a public setting but these were private. The Westboro Baptist thing is kind of awesome since those people deserve a special place in hell (or whatever the equivalent is that really exists, if anything)



Now that you've jacked this thread (which is fine) just out of curiosity. How many people have you sent that to? I don't want names or anything, just curious as to how many people you've sent it to.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Now that you've jacked this thread (which is fine) just out of curiosity. How many people have you sent that to? I don't want names or anything, just curious as to how many people you've sent it to.




Two. And I didn't mean to jack this (I was actually just being cheeky when I said my original comment, not putting you down) and the one person already stated she did NOT share it so I know who shared it and she should not feel right about it. C'est la vie.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Two. And I didn't mean to jack this (I was actually just being cheeky when I said my original comment, not putting you down) and the one person already stated she did NOT share it so I know who shared it and she should not feel right about it. C'est la vie.



believe me, no one who's seen it feels right about it... /shudders

Keyboard WAAAAAAAAAAAARIOR


----------



## JulieD (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> wtf... Guess you can't trust anyone on here. Especially considering it was never stated that the piece in question wasn't for others eyes.



Wait one minute, aren't you the one who started a thread in hopes that FFA's would want to see your "amateur BHM porn"? 

Oh, look what I found!

And if you read a little further in the thread, you make it sound like you would have shared with all, but its against the rules... 

I can understand that you are feeling violated, but just a few months ago, you were ready to start your own porn site...


----------



## JulieD (Nov 5, 2011)

And Hozay, I saved your video to my PC the first time I saw it in chat... Its just as great now as it was then. :wubu::smitten:


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Well if you're talking about the video, it was sent to two people. Neither of those two people were given permission to share the video. *One of the two people is playing with fire if she shared it.*



might want to watch it with the threats... creating and distributing a sex tape without permission is considered a sex crime in both KS and MO. 

maybe you should just take your lumps with whatever dignity you can manage and endeavor not to be a prick in the future...


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> believe me, no one who's seen it feels right about it... /shudders
> 
> Keyboard WAAAAAAAAAAAARIOR



yeah you are keyboard warrior. You wouldn't have the gall to say anything to my face, Kevin.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> might want to watch it with the threats... creating and distributing a sex tape without permission is considered a sex crime in both KS and MO.
> 
> maybe you should just take your lumps with whatever dignity you can manage and endeavor not to be a prick in the future...




uhh who said I didn't have permission? You are messing with the wrong person if you think you are such a tough guy. And they aren't threats, I'll be glad to do to her what she did to me.


----------



## Melian (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> yeah you are keyboard warrior. You wouldn't have the gall to say anything to my face.



I don't know about that....the Polish are angry, drunken people.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Melian said:


> I don't know about that....the Polish are angry, drunken people.



Fisher seems more Irish than Polish...


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Wait one minute, aren't you the one who started a thread in hopes that FFA's would want to see your "amateur BHM porn"?
> 
> Oh, look what I found!
> 
> ...



who says what specific video I would have shared with all? And no, the other party in this didn't want it shared with all so I wouldn't have.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 5, 2011)

My poor fucking thread . . .


----------



## Goreki (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> uhh who said I didn't have permission? You are messing with the wrong person if you think you are such a tough guy. And they aren't threats, I'll be glad to do to her what she did to me.


You do realise that a threat can be something you actually intend to carry out, don't you? So you are threatening. Stop the bullshit and swaggering. you're making the whole situation worse with every response you post.

Secondly, you know you're in the wrong. You state that "...the other party in this didn't want it shared with all..." Which means it was a pretty shitty move to share it with anyone. This is the internet, not a room of your bestest friends. Just because you're pissed of that something you wanted to be private no longer is doesn't mean that you're not responsible for that happening.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Paquito (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Goreki said:


> You do realise that a threat can be something you actually intend to carry out, don't you? So you are threatening. Stop the bullshit and swaggering. you're making the whole situation worse with every response you post.
> 
> Secondly, you know you're in the wrong. You state that "...the other party in this didn't want it shared with all..." Which means it was a pretty shitty move to share it with anyone. This is the internet, not a room of your bestest friends. Just because you're pissed of that something you wanted to be private no longer is doesn't mean that you're not responsible for that happening.




Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


>


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


>



I'm not the one living in my moms basement anymore, so you can go suck a dick.

btw i'm not sure who was bitching more in that video, you or the girl. Both sounded like bitches to me.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My poor fucking thread . . .



Yeah. This is why we can't have nice threads.

You could always try to save it with more naked dancing. I mean I'd be willing to view it. Just sayin'.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I'm not the one living in my moms basement anymore, so you can go suck a dick.
> 
> btw i'm not sure who was bitching more in that video, you or the girl. Both sounded like bitches to me.



well I now know who sent the video out. Good job Zowie.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh good lord, this could be a hall of fame thread.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


>


I'd hit that.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Goreki said:


> I'd hit that.



me too, with a right, then a left.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?



Sorry, I've read this five times, and I can't make heads or tails of it.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

funny, when Zowie masturbated over Skype for me that I didn't share that with a bunch of people. Good job there.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> me too, with a right, then a left.



Keyboard warrior?

and Zowie didn't spread shit, I did. Because it was so bad it was hilarious.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Keyboard warrior?
> 
> and Zowie didn't spread shit, I did.



really, because I didn't send it to you.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Keyboard warrior?
> 
> and Zowie didn't spread shit, I did. Because it was so bad it was hilarious.



yeah because I sent the wrong video. Anjula saw the one that was meant to be sent. And yeah, it was so bad that girl kept coming back for more and begged for it all the time. Just curious, when's the last time you touched a woman?


----------



## Goreki (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> yeah because I sent the wrong video. Anjula saw the one that was meant to be sent. And yeah, it was so bad that girl kept coming back for more and begged for it all the time. Just curious, when's the last time you touched a woman?



And with one post you lose all credibility whatsoever. Nice work!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Goreki said:


> And with one post you lose all credibility whatsoever. Nice work!



Lilbigzn admits to disseminating a video that he was not given permission to yet i'm the one that loses credibility. Right.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Lilbigzn admits to disseminating a video that he was not given permission to yet i'm the one that loses credibility. Right.


Exactly. I honestly didn't expect you to get it first try, but this is a really big step. Now the healing can begin.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Exactly. I honestly didn't expect you to get it first try, but this is a really big step. Now the healing can begin.



You do realize that I haven't given a fuck about what you had to say since you joined this clusterfuck, right? Hence the blowoff text.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> You do realize that I haven't given a fuck about what you had to say since you joined this clusterfuck, right? Hence the blowoff text.


Then why respond at all, sweetheart?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

He lost all account of credibility when he hosted it on a site for a download link (on the internet LOL).


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Lilbigzn admits to disseminating a video that he was not given permission to yet i'm the one that loses credibility. Right.


You have to have it to lose it. 

The only thing your co-star didn't fake was her disgust for you. Visiting and revisiting you in your dreams doesn't count.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> He lost all account of credibility when he hosted it on a site for a download link (on the internet LOL).



Actually dropbox isn't a host. But since you're the internet expert and your bio is "i'm fat"--very descriptive and rich--i'll let you dictate your brilliance on all things internet.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> You have to have it to lose it.
> 
> The only thing your co-star didn't fake was her disgust for you. Visiting and revisiting you in your dreams doesn't count.



Right, we were only together 4 years but she was totally disgusted. Get a clue wench.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


>



actually this is one of my fav pics of you Rich  good one, really


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2011)

This is the most attention you've gotten in a long time isn't it? 

View attachment 308702_2529937172960_1389393998_2922433_100508292_n.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

bitching during the whole encounter sounds like disgust to me.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm just....so...happy right now. *one tear*


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> This is the most attention you've gotten in a long time isn't it?



I get exactly the amount of attention I require for subsistence. I don't, however, have 11,000 posts in under a year and a half on a forum.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> bitching during the whole encounter sounds like disgust to me.



yeah she wasn't happy that day. If you slept with women, you'd know it ain't always like a porno. Believe me, she was plenty satisfied or else she wouldn't have kept coming back for more. You know who else has been very satisfied--the women from both here and my daily life who I've had sex with.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I'm just....so...happy right now. *one tear*



You should really see it to get the full effect of lulz.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> You should really see it to get the full effect of lulz.




You really are begging for an asskicking.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> You really are begging for an asskicking.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


>



Yep, you're a real cool guy. Sharing shit that you have no business doing so. If you were any kind of guy with balls you'd meet up with me and show me how tough you really are.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Yep, you're a real cool guy. Sharing shit that you have no business doing so. If you were any kind of guy with balls you'd meet up with me and show me how tough you really are.



If you were any kind of man you'd realise just how pathetic that sounds. Seriously, the insults and threats you're spitting out sound like something a 12 year old would say. Be a man, suck it up and move the fuck on.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 5, 2011)

...now I love this thread


----------



## penguin (Nov 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My poor fucking thread . . .



You have a thread about fucking??



TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> funny, when Zowie masturbated over Skype for me that I didn't share that with a bunch of people. Good job there.





TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> You really are begging for an asskicking.



I have no idea what's going on here, and I'm obviously missing a lot, but wow, you are sure looking like an ass here. You may not be showing a video of it, but you're still outing someone else's sexual exploits here, which is an ass move. And then threatening violence several times? Do you think that makes you look good? Because it doesn't. It doesn't help you prove your point, unless your point is that you have no class.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I get exactly the amount of attention I require for subsistence. I don't, however, have 11,000 posts in under a year and a half on a forum.


In a year and a half I didn't post any embarassingly pitiful videos that I'm delusionally proud of, didn't pretend to be a porn star and a horrifically bad one at that, didn't threaten and make personal attacks in PMs, never had sex with a giant whiny pussy (who then posted an invitation to show the video of said sex on the internet and conveniently forgot that), and got a fuckload more rep then you'll get in a century and I didn't have to post naked pics to get any of it. Plus I have nicer tits than you and you're ugly as fuck. Next time do the world a favor: have a vasectomy so you don't procreate and wear a mask. Please.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

penguin said:


> I have no idea what's going on here, and I'm obviously missing a lot, but wow, you are sure looking like an ass here. You may not be showing a video of it, but you're still outing someone else's sexual exploits here, which is an ass move. And then threatening violence several times? Do you think that makes you look good? Because it doesn't. It doesn't help you prove your point, unless your point is that you have no class.



She outed my exploits, which she asked to see a video of. I haven't said a word about what took place and kept it private--which is what I would have expected of her as well.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> In a year and a half I didn't post any embarassingly pitiful videos that I'm delusionally proud of, didn't pretend to be a porn star and a horrifically bad one at that, didn't threaten and make personal attacks in PMs, never had sex with a giant whiny pussy (who then posted an invitation to show the video of said sex on the internet and conveniently forgot that), and got a fuckload more rep then you'll get in a century and I didn't have to post naked pics to get any of it. Plus I have nicer tits than you and you're ugly as fuck. Next time do the world a favor: have a vasectomy so you don't procreate and wear a mask. Please.



oh shit rocking rep points. You owned me :bow:


----------



## Goreki (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh my god! I've been wrong all my life! Real men throw hussy fits online and challenge everyone they don't like to fight! I should totally hook up with a real man, and get me some banal, bitchy sex where I fake my orgasms and whine when I have to get off my back.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hit, me, UP laydeez!!!!
> 
> This was recorded a while ago and I don't remember what for, but I figured I'd share it again.



My master plan of creating a whirlwind of drama to distract people from the fact that I've been fapping to this video for the last 4 days is working.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Oh my god! I've been wrong all my life! Real men throw hussy fits online and challenge everyone they don't like to fight! I should totally hook up with a real man, and get me some banal, bitchy sex where I fake my orgasms and whine when I have to get off my back.



yep, hussy fits.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 5, 2011)

I think Bigginz got like...formally challenged to a duel.

Pistols at 40 paces?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

I love how dims is supposed to be about promoting acceptance yet people are fully allowed to pass around material and that chat around like it's junior high. You guys are awesome with your inside jokes against me.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 5, 2011)

If it makes you feel better, we have inside jokes about A LOT of people.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Paquito said:


> If it makes you feel better, we have inside jokes about A LOT of people.



yeah I guess this just brings me back to nightmares of being teased as a kid. It's cool though.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Someone called for Passive Agressive Lad apparently.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> yep, hussy fits.



Thought you didn't give a fuck, sugarblossom


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Final word: and I have hard copied every interaction and post Lilbigginz, thank you for admitting that you shared the video. Hope you enjoy being served.


c.An actor commits a crime of the third degree if, knowing that he is not licensed or privileged to do so, he discloses any photograph, film, videotape, recording or any other reproduction of the image of another person whose intimate parts are exposed or who is engaged in an act of sexual penetration or sexual contact, unless that person has consented to such disclosure. For purposes of this subsection, "disclose" means sell, manufacture, give, provide, lend, trade, mail, deliver, transfer, publish, distribute, circulate, disseminate, present, exhibit, advertise or offer. Notwithstanding the provisions of subsection b. of N.J.S.2C:43-3, a fine not to exceed $30,000 may be imposed for a violation of this subsection.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Final word: and I have hard copied every interaction and post Lilbigginz, thank you for admitting that you shared the video. Hope you enjoy being served.
> 
> 
> c.An actor commits a crime of the third degree if, knowing that he is not licensed or privileged to do so, he discloses any photograph, film, videotape, recording or any other reproduction of the image of another person whose intimate parts are exposed or who is engaged in an act of sexual penetration or sexual contact, unless that person has consented to such disclosure. For purposes of this subsection, "disclose" means sell, manufacture, give, provide, lend, trade, mail, deliver, transfer, publish, distribute, circulate, disseminate, present, exhibit, advertise or offer. Notwithstanding the provisions of subsection b. of N.J.S.2C:43-3, a fine not to exceed $30,000 may be imposed for a violation of this subsection.



coming from the secret video you made? oh, this is great!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> coming from the secret video you made? oh, this is great!



What secret video? Girl was fully aware of what happened Kevin.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Final word: and I have hard copied every interaction and post Lilbigginz, thank you for admitting that you shared the video. Hope you enjoy being served.
> 
> 
> c.An actor commits a crime of the third degree if, knowing that he is not licensed or privileged to do so, he discloses any photograph, film, videotape, recording or any other reproduction of the image of another person whose intimate parts are exposed or who is engaged in an act of sexual penetration or sexual contact, unless that person has consented to such disclosure. For purposes of this subsection, "disclose" means sell, manufacture, give, provide, lend, trade, mail, deliver, transfer, publish, distribute, circulate, disseminate, present, exhibit, advertise or offer. Notwithstanding the provisions of subsection b. of N.J.S.2C:43-3, a fine not to exceed $30,000 may be imposed for a violation of this subsection.



If that's what's going to make you feel better then go for it. LOL


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> If that's what's going to make you feel better then go for it. LOL



It'll be easy to convince a judge to subpoena Dims for your IP with that wonderful profile pic of your enjoyment of 'tobacco'. Hope you're behind 7 proxies.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> It'll be easy to convince a judge to subpoena Dims for your IP with that wonderful profile pic of your enjoyment of 'tobacco'. Hope you're behind 7 proxies.



You're really fucking stupid, you know that right? YOU put it on a file sharing site dickwad. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> What secret video? Girl was fully aware of what happened Kevin.



omg, you know my name? gasp! if i cared i wouldn't have linked my movember page, but excellent deductive skills!

and there is no way she was aware! firstly, a women that hideous would never consent to being videoed naked. secondly, if she had she would have made some attempt to not be the most horribly obnoxious women alive. thirdly, who the fuck would want video evidence of being in bed with you??

so go ahead and threaten bigz with a lawsuit, you might be forgetting that you initially distributed the video without permission


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> You're really fucking stupid, you know that right? YOU put it on a file sharing site dickwad. Your argument is invalid.



It's fine. I'll be quite happy to argue my point in pleadings. Since you consider Dropbox (a cloud host for portability of files) a public host.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> omg, you know my name? gasp! if i cared i wouldn't have linked my movember page, but excellent deductive skills!
> 
> and there is no way she was aware! firstly, a women that hideous would never consent to being videoed naked. secondly, if she had she would have made some attempt to not be the most horribly obnoxious women alive. thirdly, who the fuck would want video evidence of being in bed with you??
> 
> so go ahead and threaten bigz with a lawsuit, you might be forgetting that you initially distributed the video without permission



I AM the content owner. You must be fucking retarded.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

hey look "ugly" girl who didn't know she was nude on cam. 






http://i.imgur.com/JpcTQ.jpg


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I AM the content owner. You must be fucking retarded.



and the ugg-o gave you written permission to share it? haha, what are you 12 years old?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> and the ugg-o gave you written permission to share it? haha, what are you 12 years old?



Great insults here. Have you considered applying to be a member of the Friar's club? You'd be an excellent roaster.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Haha That Girl With Cooties Smells Like A Poopyhead


----------



## Goreki (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> and the ugg-o gave you written permission to share it? haha, what are you 12 years old?



What about permission to share the pic you just posted?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh shit, let's file a lawsuit.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Goreki said:


> What about permission to share the pic you just posted?



expressed consent, how does it work?


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

omg, i'd love to hear the court transcript when he tries to files! it's like calling the cops and saying you got robbed while buying drugs! enjoy being on the sex offender registry!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> omg, i'd love to hear the court transcript when he tries to files! it's like calling the cops and saying you got robbed while buying drugs! enjoy being on the sex offender registry!



New Jersey probably has public records of all case actions. Target of planned suit lives in Gloucester County, so you could probably check out their site.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> expressed consent, how does it work?



Still think that I think that you don't give a fuck, sweetpea?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Still think that I think that you don't give a fuck, sweetpea?



lol more like sourpuss, amirite


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> New Jersey probably has public records of all case actions. Target of planned suit lives in Gloucester County, so you could probably check out their site.



There you go failing at the internet again. You should probably just give up man, take a break for a few. I'm not in Gloucester County


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> New Jersey probably has public records of all case actions. Target of planned suit lives in Gloucester County, so you could probably check out their site.



you really don't understand how this works do you? the fact that you shared the video means it's no longer private. since it's not actually posted on any sites by anyone here but you you dont have a leg to stand on! what're you gunna do, tell a judge that we all said we saw your horrible porn?? hahaha, please do! 

and do you also not realize that it costs money to file a lawsuit? you obviously dont have any being that you live in your parent's basement. maybe you should borrow money and try to hire a lawyer! the only thing that could make this better is you blowing a bunch of money in the process!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> There you go failing at the internet again. You should probably just give up man, take a break for a few. I'm not in Gloucester County



lol it doesn't matter what jurisdiction you are in when your IP is subpoenaed.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> you really don't understand how this works do you? the fact that you shared the video means it's no longer private. since it's not actually posted on any sites by anyone here but you you dont have a leg to stand on! what're you gunna do, tell a judge that we all said we saw your horrible porn?? hahaha, please do!
> 
> and do you also not realize that it costs money to file a lawsuit? you obviously dont have any being that you live in your parent's basement. maybe you should borrow money and try to hire a lawyer! the only thing that could make this better is you blowing a bunch of money in the process!



or maybe I work at a law firm and am putting myself through school living at home. But please, explain more how to file. Particularly how I couldn't just e-file pro se?


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> lol it doesn't matter what jurisdiction you are in when your IP is subpoenaed.



and you called me retarded? what, do you think they're going to call in CSI for this shit?? omg, you really are twelve, or just completely fucking clueless!

you've obviously never been to court before. you have to bring you're own evidence, chief!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> and you called me retarded? what, do you think they're going to call in CSI for this shit?? omg, you really are twelve, or just completely fucking clueless!
> 
> you've obviously never been to court before. you have to bring you're own evidence, chief!



You obviously have NO idea how discovery works.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> or maybe I work at a law firm and am putting myself through school living at home. But please, explain more how to file. Particularly how I couldn't just e-file pro se?



yep, and maybe i'm fucking macguyver, but probably not, lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> or maybe I work at a law firm and am putting myself through school living at home. But please, explain more how to file. Particularly how I couldn't just e-file pro se?



I hope you don't deal with fact checking, because my profile on here and my facebook say Carneys Point, NJ. All that takes is a copy & paste into google to figure out what fucking county I live in.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I hope you don't deal with fact checking, because my profile on here and my facebook say Carneys Point, NJ. All that takes is a copy & paste into google to figure out what fucking county I live in.



and your facebook says pitman nj, Chief. Again, it's moot--as I can just find that out down the road if I decide to pursue this matter further.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> and your facebook says pitman nj, Chief. Again, it's moot--as I can just find that out down the road if I decide to pursue this matter further.



Yea, you're fucking mentally challenged. My facebook says *LIVES IN* Carneys Point, NJ and *FROM* Pitman, NJ.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

Yet again, another internet fail. Give up man, it's clearly not for you.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

Go ahead with your lawsuit though, do what you gotta do. I'm sure they would love to read the threats here as well. Did you copy that down too? And the pm you sent me?


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> and your facebook says pitman nj, Chief. Again, it's moot--as I can just find that out down the road if I decide to pursue this matter further.



if?
IF???
oh, c'mon now, after this big show you HAVE to! c'mon law n order! man up!


----------



## JulieD (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> and your facebook says pitman nj, Chief. Again, it's moot--as I can just find that out down the road if I decide to pursue this matter further.



Hey there captain obvious his hometown is pitman...play the fuck attention... And don't you think that challenging Bigginz to a fight could be considered threading and harassment?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Go ahead with your lawsuit though, do what you gotta do. I'm sure they would love to read the threats here as well. Did you copy that down too? And the pm you sent me?



I copied everything. Feel free to file countersuit for assault  I have a well-planned defense sent in stone. Let's just say you'd be wise to delete any material you have associated with this, and not be an asshat in the future and share things that you weren't given expressed consent to do so.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Hey there captain obvious his hometown is pitman...play the fuck attention... And don't you think that challenging Bigginz to a fight could be considered threading and harassment?



not to mention suicidal?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Hey there captain obvious his hometown is pitman...play the fuck attention... And don't you think that challenging Bigginz to a fight could be considered threading and harassment?



I shall play.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

He's not worth the fines and charges against me.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 5, 2011)

This is getting me all fired up and I'm not even involved!

I DO! I DO!


----------



## JulieD (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I shall play.



Oh fuck off it was a typo

And if you do play, I sure hope your performance is better then the video...


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Oh fuck off it was a typo
> 
> And if you do play, I sure hope your performence is better then the video...



Shall I count you amongst the fans?


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Shall I count you amongst the fans?



who isnt? it's got 12000 hits on youtube!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> who isnt? it's got 12000 hits on youtube!



I want my residuals. I need it to buy some more decor for my 'mom's basement'


----------



## JulieD (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Shall I count you amongst the fans?



If it makes you feel better, honestly I have never seen anything so funny...I was cracking up the entire time!


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I want my residuals. I need it to buy some more decor for my 'mom's basement'



putting it in quotes doesnt make it unreal, no matter how much you want it to...

this is boring now.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

ahem, I want to dance with you, Hozay!!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

JulieD said:


> If it makes you feel better, honestly I have never seen anything so funny...I was cracking up the entire time!



welp, that was not a good moment, so I guess it was funny. I'm glad others can bask in my misery. Counts for something, right?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> putting it in quotes doesnt make it unreal, no matter how much you want it to...
> 
> this is boring now.



trying to ruin people's lives gets you off, huh?


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> trying to ruin people's lives gets you off, huh?



Ruin people's lives? You're the one threatening to fight people and send them to court.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Ruin people's lives? You're the one threatening to fight people and send them to court.



one person. The bandit behind all this ruckus who clearly suffers from schadenfreude.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> trying to ruin people's lives gets you off, huh?



How would any of this ruin your life?
Unless of course you reacted like a complete idiot.... OH! Right I get it now, sorry.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Goreki said:


> How would any of this ruin your life?
> Unless of course you reacted like a complete idiot.... OH! Right I get it now, sorry.



You're still here? You must be engrossed by all this.


----------



## JulieD (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> welp, that was not a good moment, so I guess it was funny. I'm glad others can bask in my misery. Counts for something, right?



Your misery? More like her misery...blah, misery does love company


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Your misery? More like her misery...blah, misery does love company



cool. :eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

HAHAHAH completely ruined your life? You're the douche nugget that made a "Would any ffa want to watch bhm porn?" You whore'd your video out to any girl who would watch it.

Get over yourself dude, no one is ruining your life but you.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Your misery? More like her misery...blah, misery does love company



and the combined misery of everyone that watched it... those poor 12,000 bastards...


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> HAHAHAH completely ruined your life? You're the douche nugget that made a "Would any ffa want to watch bhm porn?"
> 
> Get over yourself dude, no one is ruining your life but you.



Right says the self-appointed distributor of others porn. I guess since you never get laid, it's your only outlet for seeing what sex is like.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Right says the self-appointed distributor of others porn. I guess since you never get laid, it's your only outlet for seeing what sex is like.



that wasnt porn,.

if my sex life ever looks like that i'm just going to hang up


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> that wasnt porn, t
> iy...




i'm sure your hand never disappoints.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Right says the self-appointed distributor of others porn. I guess since you never get laid, it's your only outlet for seeing what sex is like.



This has completely degenerated into 

"You smell funny."
"No, you do!"

And I couldn't be happier.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Right says the self-appointed distributor of others porn. I guess since you never get laid, it's your only outlet for seeing what sex is like.



Again with the 12 year old's insults? Seriously, this is just petty and embarrassing.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Again with the 12 year old's insults? Seriously, this is just petty and embarrassing.



nice cherrypicking of my comments versus others. The ratio of insults against me versus my output is 10-1 yet you want to pile on me. Fuck off.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> one person. The bandit behind all this ruckus who clearly suffers from schadenfreude.



Suffers? Some of us actually enjoy schadenfreude.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Suffers? Some of us actually enjoy schadenfreude.



you get enjoyment out of the enjoyment of others suffering? Intedizing.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> great comment. You realize this is a fat acceptance site?



You're a fucking pussy, that's what you are.

You can throw threats and insults around but when someone says shit to you, you gotta get a technical about shit and cry about it.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> great comment. You realize this is a fat acceptance site?



what does you being ugly and her being retarded have anything to do with size acceptance? being hideous knows no size :happy:

edit: sorry, i forgot to include her in the ugly part also. my bad.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> You're a fucking pussy, that's what you are.
> 
> You can throw threats and insults around but when someone says shit to you, you gotta get a technical about shit and cry about it.



I'm not a pussy. Meet me anytime buddy. I'll even be nice and bring you a wheelchair and triage for your ride home.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> what does you being ugly and her being retarded have anything to do with size acceptance? being hideous knows no size :happy:



funny, I guess the girls on here who PM me with all the compliments are blind. Not to mention all the women I have slept with who are nothing to laugh at. But some douche from Buffalo is the be-all, end-all of attractiveness.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> funny, I guess the girls on here who PM me with all the compliments are blind. Not to mention all the women I have slept with who are nothing to laugh at. But some douche from Buffalo is the be-all, end-all of attractiveness.



yep, i guess that about sums it up nicely!

and if they all look like that chick sneezing at is about all i'd do to them...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd fuck fish with a fish.

Fishfuck
http://youtu.be/Rhqbp4QVhbE


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 5, 2011)

At the end of the day, person A videod themselves performing acts of a sexual nature with person B without their knowledge, tried to show off by sharing said video and is now surprised this makes them look like a douchebag rather than a sexual Adonis.

You should know from about the age of 5 that people can share stuff you would rather they didn't.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> At the end of the day, person A videod themselves performing acts of a sexual nature with person B without their knowledge, tried to show off by sharing said video and is now surprised this makes them look like a douchebag rather than a sexual Adonis.
> 
> You should know from about the age of 5 that people can share stuff you would rather they didn't.




This is a complete lie. Where do you get this from? She knew every time we fucked when it was videoed. And the purpose of sharing a video with FFA's was because there is no FFA porn featuring BHM's. There were two videos filmed around the time i made that thread and I made the mistake of sending zowie the wrong one (which she requested via PM, i didn't not solicit her). I sent the proper one to Anjula who enjoyed it so much she just asked me for it again today.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

will you hurry up! i'm getting bored again!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> At the end of the day, person A videod themselves performing acts of a sexual nature with person B without their knowledge, tried to show off by sharing said video and is now surprised this makes them look like a douchebag rather than a sexual Adonis.
> 
> You should know from about the age of 5 that people can share stuff you would rather they didn't.



Where the fuck is my like button when I need it.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> yep, i guess that about sums it up nicely!
> 
> and if they all look like that chick sneezing at is about all i'd do to them...



pics of you? pics of your life? Oh wait, you're too much of a pussy to post anything.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Where the fuck is my like button when I need it.




you fail at the internet herp derp


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> pics of you? pics of your life? Oh wait, you're too much of a pussy to post anything.



Stop failing at the internet, he's posted plenty of pics.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> pics of you? pics of your life? Oh wait, you're too much of a pussy to post anything.



what are you talking about? i post pics ALL THE TIME!

does anyone here NOT know what i look like??


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> you fail at the internet herp derp



You're the one who doesn't understand how the internet works lol. You really shouldn't be going there.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> This is a complete lie. Where do you get this from? She knew every time we fucked when it was videoed.



I came across the material, and it's evident she's not.

But regardless, you should really exercise a bit more common sense and internet safety. Never post anything on the internet that you do not want the whole world to see.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> You're the one who doesn't understand how the internet works lol. You really shouldn't be going there.



Post more memes from 5 years ago, e-hero.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I came across the material, and it's evident she's not.
> 
> But regardless, you should really exercise a bit more common sense and internet safety. Never post anything on the internet that you do not want the whole world to see.



right? that shit is trending on twitter! buck up, kiddo, you're internet famous now!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I came across the material, and it's evident she's not.
> 
> But regardless, you should really exercise a bit more common sense and internet safety. Never post anything on the internet that you do not want the whole world to see.




I'm glad you are an expert on consent via video watching. May I hire you the next time I need someone assistance on a case involving what people are thinking in a video? That could be quite useful in tying up some loose ends. And nothing was posted on the internet. It was posted on a PRIVATE host with a private link intended for (2) distinct individuals. There was no directive or question that the materials would be disseminated.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> right? that shit is trending on twitter! buck up, kiddo, you're internet famous now!



I'm the mayor of it on foursquare. Getglue gave me a special sticker for it.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, to various degrees that is. I mean a beheading video is pretty heinous and not very funny at all, but seeing a woman in a nice white business suit trip on her heels and fall in a mud puddle is freakin' hilarious to me. I like laughing at others misfortunes because it helps me laugh at my own.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Post more memes from 5 years ago, e-hero.



And you're a hypocrite LOL. *looks at avatar* 


Hmmm troll face, that's been around for a while.


----------



## JulieD (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> funny, I guess the girls on here who PM me with all the compliments are blind. Not to mention all the women I have slept with who are nothing to laugh at. But some douche from Buffalo is the be-all, end-all of attractiveness.



I have a feeling that if we took a poll to see which BHMs are more attractive, Bigginz and Fish would come out way ahead of you... Of course Hozay would win hands down :smitten:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> And you're a hypocrite LOL. *looks at avatar*
> 
> 
> Hmmm troll face, that's been around for a while.



well I had a superb avatar but apparently farm animals feeding on their mother's milk are persona non grata around here.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I'm glad you are an expert on consent via video watching. May I hire you the next time I need someone assistance on a case involving what people are thinking in a video? That could be quite useful in tying up some loose ends.



Well, I would rather not watch any more of your homemade pornography so I am going to have to gracefully decline.
My point about common sense and internet safety still stands though. Sure, it sucks that the video was passed around, but I am sure you are clever enough to have witnessed this happening *over and over* on both the internet, and in real life.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

JulieD said:


> I have a feeling that if we took a poll to see which BHMs are more attractive, Bigginz and Fish would come out way ahead of you... Of course Hozay would win hands down :smitten:



Yeah because there's no bias behind that poll  With your syndicate of passing around videos of someone.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

JulieD said:


> I have a feeling that if we took a poll to see which BHMs are more attractive, Bigginz and Fish would come out way ahead of you... Of course Hozay would win hands down :smitten:



who needs to limit that to just bhms? population at large and we'd still come out on top.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Well, I would rather not watch any more of your homemade pornography so I am going to have to gracefully decline.
> My point about common sense and internet safety still stands though. Sure, it sucks that the video was passed around, but I am sure you are clever enough to have witnessed this happening *over and over* on both the internet, and in real life.



my fault for trusting someone who I had given the same courtesy to one night when she made a mistake. C'est la vie


----------



## Goreki (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> You're still here? You must be engrossed by all this.



Never claimed to be otherwise did I?


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 5, 2011)

JulieD said:


> I have a feeling that if we took a poll to see which BHMs are more attractive, Bigginz and Fish would come out way ahead of you... Of course Hozay would win hands down :smitten:



He would! And to prove it, have you seen his dancing? I'm sure there's a link around here to show how sexy his moves are.... if only I knew which thread it was in


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> my fault for trusting someone who I had given the same courtesy to one night when she made a mistake. C'est la vie



I think the best thing to do from here on in is to learn from this and move onward+upwards, letting the haters hate.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey at least look on the bright side Strange One, this thread is helping you get your post count up there.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Hey at least look on the bright side Strange One, this thread is helping you get your post count up there.



I've actually requested a ban and purge so it's moot. I don't want to be part of this community anymore. Used to be much better fellowship but now it's a clique sort of thing--and if you're not in it--the joke is on you.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Never claimed to be otherwise did I?




It's obvious by your amount of posts in the thread.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I've actually requested a ban and purge so it's moot. I don't want to be part of this community anymore. Used to be much better fellowship but now it's a clique sort of thing--and if you're not in it--the joke is on you.



just noticed that now? me and the rest of the clique of evil dimmers have been trashing you for MONTHS!!!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> just noticed that now? me and the rest of the clique of evil dimmers have been trashing you for MONTHS!!!



Which makes you even cooler since I rarely post. You are such a fucking rad dude.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Aww is widdle myedwee stwange taking his ball(s) and going home?


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Which makes you even cooler since I rarely post. You are such a fucking rad dude.



i know, right?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 5, 2011)

Guys, I think it's time to call off the spanking. You got the entertainment you wanted out of him, now's probably a good time to give him a chance to lick his wounds and return to the original topic: Whorezay having awesome moves.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 5, 2011)

Stop that bickering or I will turn this car around and no one gets ice cream......

Seriously people, thread is closed, topic is over, if you want to keep on throwing insults around and talking about your dangly bits do it somewhere else like Yahoo or AOL. 

If your post went away or you received an administrative note, please read what it says carefully. What is done is done, Dimensions does not purge accounts, if you no longer want to participate in the community that is your choice. 

Regards

EP-Mod


----------

